# Writing a fanficion story for someone



## Xandor (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you people would like to see me write a story for you, I was thinking along the lines of HTTYD but anything goes really for my fanfiction writing (except I will not put any explicit content into any of my story's [you know what I mean]) but if it's not something I already know about, understand that the first chapter could take a week plus to write out completely if I have to familiarize with it.

I will be reading through your idea's or story's that you want me to write for you tomorrow, late, sorry I can't use up anymore study time today.

What you need to include if you want me to consider writing it:
What universe/series?:
OC? (if yes then whats his/her name):
Setting? Ex: modern, medieval, sifi:
Basic plot details:

Keep in mind that this should not be too specific, I will be contacting one of the people who reply bellow, we will go over more if you are the person who gets picked


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 4, 2016)

hi I'm a writer too


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 4, 2016)

hay could you do one for me i dont know a the characters are rusty the red Australian cattle dog and penny the peacock, modern times and you make up the plot i dont care


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 4, 2016)

i'll try


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 4, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> i'll try


thx


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 4, 2016)

but how can I get started


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 4, 2016)

furrycoolkid said:


> but how can I get started


what do you mean


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

Universe: The pokemon universe 
OC: We have Flare(M), Lightning (M),Hunter(M), Asha(F)
Setting: They live in a valley in the Almnia regon
Plot: So, there living together in a family sort of way, there really close and love just, having fun.  Flare and Lightning are a thing, but there not intemet at all, hugs and vary rarely do they kiss accedently. Theres riverlry, comidy, slight romance, and always a tender moment with them


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 5, 2016)

I need some ideas


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 5, 2016)

hi how are you guys doing


----------



## Multoran (Jun 5, 2016)

Rule #1:  It's not a true fanfic unless something goes in the ass.
Rule #2:  It's not a true fanfic unless someone has their way with a corpse or an animal.


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 6, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hi how are you guys doing


I'm doing fine and you


----------

